# [How-To] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte



## PCGH_Daniel_W (21. September 2007)

*[How-To] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

Die zahlreichen Komponenten im PC sorgen in einem geschlossenen Gehäuse für eine relativ hohe Temperaturentwicklung. Damit der Grafikkarten-Lüfter Frischluft von außerhalb des Gehäuses bekommt, zeigen wir Ihnen, wie Sie einen VGA-Lufttunnel aus Holz oder Hobbyglas bauen.
*
Inhalt*
>> Lufttunnel aus Holz
>> Lufttunnel aus Hobbyglas




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Das Bauprinzip*
Das Prinzip ist relativ einfach: Direkt auf dem VGA-Lüfter wird eine Konstruktion aus Holz oder Hobbyglas angebracht, die dafür sorgt, dass der Lüfter nur kalte Luft außerhalb des Gehäuses ansaugt. Dabei werden ein bis zwei Steckplätze belegt, da die kalte Luft über die Slotblende zum Lüfter gelangt. Die reinen Materialkosten der Konstruktion betragen maximal zwei Euro; zudem bleibt die Garantie Ihres 3D-Beschleunigers erhalten, da Sie keine Umbauten an der Grafikkarte vornehmen müssen. Dennoch übernimmt PCG Hardware natürlich keine Haftung für den Umbau Ihres PCs.


*LUFTTUNNEL AUS HOLZ*

* Arbeitsmaterial (1)*
Den VGA-Lufttunnel können Sie aus Holz oder Pappe basteln. Für letztere Variante benötigen Sie eine Schere und Tesafilm. Einen robusteren Lufttunnel bauen Sie aus Sperrholz. Eine ca. 30 x 20 Zentimeter große Sperrholzplatte (drei Millimeter dick) wird hierfür benötigt.

*Arbeitsmaterial (2)*
Eine Laubsäge ist zum Sägen des Lüfterlochs erforderlich, da Sie mit einer normalen Säge keine Kreise sägen können. Vergessen Sie nicht, kleine Sägeblätter zu besorgen (Größe 3). Löcher für die Sägepunkte oder die Befestigung am Gehäuse bohren Sie mit einem Nagelbohrer. Bei dünnem Sperrholz können Sie auch einen Kreuzschraubenzieher verwenden. Um die Holzstücke zu verbinden, benötigen Sie Holzleim. Alle Arbeitsmaterialien finden Sie im Baumarkt.

*Fertige Schablonen zum Ausdrucken* 
Schablonen zum Ausschneiden finden Sie hier als Download. Dabei haben wir Schablonen erstellt, die nur einen bzw. zwei freie Slots belegen. Weicht der Kühler auf Ihrer Grafikkarte vom Referenzdesign ab, müssen Sie eventuell mit einem Zirkel eine angepasste Schablone für Ihren Lüfter erstellen.

*Testergebnisse*
Für eine einfache Holzkonstruktion sind die Testergebnisse überraschend gut. PCG Hardware hat den Lufttunnel zu Testzwecken für vier verschiedene Grafikkarten gebaut. Die GPU-Temperatur konnte dabei um fünf bis 17 Grad Celsius gesenkt werden. Für die Geforce 7900 GT haben wir dabei sowohl eine Ein-Slot- als auch eine Zwei-Slot-Variante getestet. Wenn es der Platz in Ihrem Gehäuse zulässt, sollten Sie zur Zwei-Slot-Variante greifen, da damit die GPU-Temperatur um 17 Grad Celsius reduziert werden konnte (Ein-Slot-Modell: - 12 °C). Ob Sie dabei Pappe oder Holz verwenden, hat nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Grafikkarten-Temperatur. Mit der Holzkonstruktion war die Temperatur um etwa ein Grad Celsius niedriger als mit dem Modell aus Pappe.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Fazit Lufttunnel aus Holz*
Mit relativ geringem Bastelaufwand lässt sich bereits ein VGA-Lufttunnel aus Pappe entwerfen. Die Kühlung ist dabei nur unwesentlich schlechter als bei der Holzvariante. Bastler, die sowieso schon eine Laubsäge und Holzleim besitzen, sollten den Weg in den Baumarkt nicht scheuen und ein Holzmodell bauen, da hier eine höhere Stabilität
gewährleistet ist. Außerdem ist dieses nicht so leicht entflammbar wie Papier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*LUFTTUNNEL AUS HOBBYGLAS*

In diesem Abschnitt erklären wir Ihnen, wie Sie den VGA-Lufttunnel aus durchsichtigem Plexi- bzw. Hobbyglas basteln. Zudem verpassen wir dem Lufttunnel eine selbst gelötete LED-Beleuchtung.

*Arbeitsmaterial (1)*
Plexiglas lässt sich relativ schwer sägen und bearbeiten. Für unseren VGA-Lufttunnel haben wir daher so genanntes Hobbyglas verwendet. Hobbyglas ist speziell für den Modellbau geeignet und auch im Baumarkt (z. B. Obi  Artikelnummer 3110203) erhältlich. Schablonen für die meisten gängigen Grafikkarten finden Sie hier als Download. Neben einer Laubsäge benötigen Sie noch eine Feile sowie Schleifpapier. Zusammengeklebt werden die Einzelteile mit Sekundenkleber. 

*Arbeitsmaterial (2)*
Mit relativ geringen Material-kosten können Sie eine selbst gebaute LED-Beleuchtung anfertigen. Wir haben uns für vier Lumileds Superflux-LEDs (Conrad-Artikelnummer: 176000) entschieden, die blau leuchten und sich dank der Bauweise problemlos am Hobbyglas ankleben lassen. Da Sie die LEDs nicht direkt ans Netzteil anschließen dürfen, benötigen Sie noch einen Widerstand. Für unser Beispiel erfordert es einen Widerstand mit 39 Ohm und einer Belastbarkeitvon fünf Watt (Conrad-Artikelnummer: 401960). Sollten Sie andere LEDs verwenden oder die Anzahl der LEDs ändern, benötigen Sie einen anderen Widerstand  lassen Sie sich am besten von einem Mitarbeiter im Laden beraten. Das Ganze wird an die Zwölf-Volt-Leitung des Netzteils angeschlossen. Als Stecker können Sie ein Modell von einem alten Gehäuselüfter verwenden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Arbeitsmaterial (3)*
Natürlich können Sie für den VGA-Lufttunnel auch eine fertige LED-Beleuchtung verwenden. Allerdings sind entsprechende Beleuchtungen relativ teuer und lassen sich meist nicht passgenau anbringen.

*Bearbeitungshinweise* 
Um Kratzer im Material zu vermeiden, sollten Sie die Schutzfolie erst nach dem Sägen und Schleifen entfernen. Hobbyglas lässt sich deutlich schwieriger bearbeiten als Holz. Zeichnen Sie dicke Sägelinien ein und schleifen Sie notfalls lieber etwas ab, da sich Hobbyglas nur relativ ungenau sägen lässt. Zum Sägen verwenden Sie eine Laubsäge, da sich damit auch runde Flächen für den Lüfter aussägen lassen. Verwenden Sie unbedingt dicke Holzsägeblätter, da dünne Sägeblätter die Festigkeit von Hobbyglas kaum beeinträchtigen und Sie die gesägten
Stellen dann herausbrechen müssen. Nichtsdestotrotz sollten Sie mehrere Sägeblätter parat haben, da diese beim Sägen von Hobbyglas relativ schnell beschädigt werden.

*Fazit: Lufttunnel aus Hobbyglas*
Dank der durchsichtigen Bauform wird der VGA-Lufttunnel nun auch für Case-Modder interessant. Da sich die Innenbeleuchtung individuell anpassen lässt, sind der Kreativität kaum Grenzen gesetzt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oliver (26. März 2008)

*AW: [HowTo] Bastelanleitung: VGA-Lufttunnel für die Grafikkarte*

*Diskussionsthread: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/showthread.php?t=1361*


----------

